# Hello from the new girl!



## LexieF89 (Aug 29, 2018)

Hello.... slightly overwhelmed TT mk1 owner! I bought a 54 plate 1.8 225 last weekend knowing it needed a fair amount of work doing to it but any advice or tips would be appreciated!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lexie, Welcome to the TTF & TT ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome along Lexie


----------



## LexieF89 (Aug 29, 2018)

Hello! This forum looks extremely technical to me so my hubby will probably do a lot of the question asking!...

Where do i start?!! I'm still getting over the brain fog from picking a TT! I've been dropped in at the deep end with it already! Please tell me it's not always like this! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

LexieF89 said:


> Where do i start?!! I'm still getting over the brain fog from picking a TT! I've been dropped in at the deep end with it already! Please tell me it's not always like this! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Hi Lexie, Perhaps you should have joined earlier & read this first.  :wink: Hope it's not too bad.

My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners
Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Hoggy.


----------



## LexieF89 (Aug 29, 2018)

I had a mechanic do a diagnostic test on it so i hope there are no big nasty bits going to jump out!
I knew about the dash already it just needs the LCD bit doing ( being done next week), 
it needed new front discs and pads (done today) 
And a sensor that's I can't remember what it was called but the diagnostic test picked up an intermittent fault (also done today). 
It has a full service history, bodywork in very good condition for its age too! I'm hoping that will be it for a little while! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

LexieF89 said:


> I had a mechanic do a diagnostic test on it so i hope there are no big nasty bits going to jump out!
> I knew about the dash already it just needs the LCD bit doing ( being done next week),
> it needed new front discs and pads (done today)
> And a sensor that's I can't remember what it was called but the diagnostic test picked up an intermittent fault (also done today).
> It has a full service history, bodywork in very good condition for its age too! I'm hoping that will be it for a little while! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


Hi, I'm sure it will be fine & you'll soon fall in love with it. We're always here to help anyway.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

LexieF89 said:


> Hello! This forum looks extremely technical to me so my hubby will probably do a lot of the question asking!...


There are a few of us women on here, so don't feel too intimidated to ask.


----------



## LexieF89 (Aug 29, 2018)

Cloud said:


> LexieF89 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello! This forum looks extremely technical to me so my hubby will probably do a lot of the question asking!...
> ...


Phew! I'm glad!! I think I will be asking a fair bit once I figure out how to use this completely alien forum! :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

LexieF89 said:


> Cloud said:
> 
> 
> > There are a few of us women on here, so don't feel too intimidated to ask.
> ...


Girl Power!! [smiley=dude.gif] :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lexie, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Today.
Hoggy.


----------



## LexieF89 (Aug 29, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Lexie, Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Today.
> Hoggy.


Yay! Thank you!


----------



## kristabella (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Lexie! fellow female here too (petrolhead) and looking by buy my Mk1 in January ish. My current car is called Lexi - strong name 

Hope you fall in love with her soon xx


----------

